# system nie startuje ... unable to open an initial console

## majorek

Witam!

Przekopiowałem całe gentoo z sda4, na sda1, ten sam dysk, ten sam system plików. Gdy uruchamiam system z sda1. to kernel sie ładuje, zatrzymuje sie na samym koncu, wywala :

```
 Warning: unable to open an initial console.

init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 6176 bytes left
```

nie wiem co jest grane, juz 2 raz przekopiowałem całość i ten sam bład, gdy uruchamiam z sda4 system, wszystko jest ok.

----------

## rapidus

Zmieniłeś wpis w /etc/fstab?

----------

## majorek

tak, i to w sumie była jedyna rzecz jaka zmieniłem

----------

## rapidus

Może prze kompiluj jajko na nowej partycji?

----------

## majorek

po co ?

----------

## rapidus

 *majorek wrote:*   

> po co ?

 

A spróbuj, co Ci szkodzi:) - kiedyś również miałem problemy jak przenosiłem system z dysku na dysk i przeinstalowanie kernala mi pomogło (dokładnie 'make install')

----------

## majorek

make &&  make modules_install && make install - i dalej nic ... tak jakby w ogóle init się nie włączał

----------

## rapidus

 *majorek wrote:*   

> make &&  make modules_install && make install - i dalej nic ... tak jakby w ogóle init się nie włączał

 

A jakieś literówki w grub.conf nie zrobiłeś?

----------

## majorek

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.29 root=/dev/sda1

tu chyba wszystko w porządku

----------

## unK

a /etc/fstab zmodyfikowałeś odpowiednio? no i czy przekopiowałeś też /dev, bo to wygląda jak jakiś problem z brakującymi urządzeniami (tty* konkretnie) w /dev/.

----------

## majorek

fstab dobry na 100% , /dev tez przekopiowałem  (kopiowałem system tak, ze zrobiłem paczke z / , i rozpakowałem na sda1 )

----------

## Bialy

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mkdir /tmp/realroot 
> 
> ...

 

Niezawodny sposób i zawsze działa  :Wink: 

----------

## majorek

Skopiowałem wszystko jeszcze raz, tym razem przez dd if=/dev/sda4 of=/dev/sda1 , i działa  :Smile: 

....wiec wychodzi na to ze cos było zle skopiowane, dzieki wszystkim za pomoc.

----------

## SlashBeast

Uzycie dd jest glupie, kopiujesz nawet wolne miejsce, leci tez 100% kopia partycji, napewno sda4 i sda1 ma ten sam rozmiar? Na 100% zrobiles kopie dzialajacego systemu, nie jest to do konca zle, ale nie przemontowales rootfs, jak Bialy zapodal, wiec /dev ktory skopiowales byl zarzadzany przez udev a to nie to samo co czysty /dev ktory dostales ze stage.

----------

## majorek

zrobiłem kopie na systemie z livecd, nie kopiowałem działającego systemu... partycje rozmiarem różnią sie o kilka mb, przy czym oczywiscie sda1 jest o te kilka większa   :Wink: 

----------

## Dagger

przeciez blad jest dosc dokladnie opisany!

```

Warning: unable to open an initial console. 

```

openrc wymaga dokladnie 2 plikow w /dev/ do wystartowania:

```

mknod /dev/console c 5 1

mknod /dev/null c 1 3

```

----------

## majorek

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> przeciez blad jest dosc dokladnie opisany!
> 
> ```
> 
> Warning: unable to open an initial console. 
> ...

 

wierz mi ze od tego zacząłem, ale niestety nie pomogło...

----------

## roq1

Ten sam problem, dodanie /dev/null i /dev/console pomogło. Czym może być spowodowany ich brak? Instalowałem od zera.Last edited by roq1 on Sun May 22, 2011 5:59 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dudycz.damian

Również natknąłem się dzisiaj na ten problem. Czysta instalacja na amd64 z 20110520. Pewnie szybko to poprawią. Poczekam kilka dni na nowe stage3

----------

